# USB, SCSI, usb-storage, and my Digital Camera [SOLVED]

## scalded

I've been swimming in pages of answer-less threads, searching for why I can't get my digital camera (Kodak EasyShare CX4230) to play nice with my system.  It's an Athlon XP, ECS k7s5a motherboard, 2.6.5 kernel, devfs.

I compiled my kernel with SCSI Generic support, SCSI disk support, Support for Host-side USB, USB device filesystem (that /proc stuff), OHCI HCD Support (yes, this is the right one), and USB Mass Storage support.  I'll append my entire config file to the end of this post.  Theoretically, I should be  able to just plug my camera in, and then mount it from /dev/sda1 (or whichever).  Problem is, there are no /dev/sd* items, just an empty folder: /dev/scsi.  Assume that I'm a complete n00b, I have no idea what I'm doing, and that for 2 or 19 hours I've just been following some dizzying steps on several unrelated pages to get really nothing accomplished.

I boot up [removed excess garbage]

```
Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

...more stuff...

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset, control = 0x6ff

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 5, pci mem f0821000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 1-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: control 0x283 RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: hcca frame #0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: reset, control = 0x6ff

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: irq 11, pci mem f0823000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb2: Product: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.3

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 2-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: control 0x283 RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: hcca frame #0010

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.
```

Seems alright so far, so I plug in the camera

```
ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

usb 2-1: Product: KODAK EasyShare CX4230 Zoom Digital Camera

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Eastman Kodak Company

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: CX42312423610

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00030100 PESC CSC PPS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 100, change 3, 12 Mb/s

usb 2-1: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 2-1: usb_disable_device nuking all URBs

usb 2-1: unregistering interface 2-1:1.0

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 2-1: unregistering device

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00020100 PESC PPS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1 enable change, status 100

```

It appears multiple times because I tried the classic repeating in-out method of getting things to work.  

The big question here is why I don't have /dev/sda1.  I can cat /proc/bus/usb/devices and get the details of my camera, so it might not be an issue with USB or its drivers.

Thanks for your help.

/proc/bus/usb/devices

```
T:  Bus=02 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=00 Cnt=01 Dev#=  3 Spd=12  MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 1.10 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=16 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=040a ProdID=0535 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=Eastman Kodak Company

S:  Product=KODAK EasyShare CX4230 Zoom Digital Camera

S:  SerialNumber=CX42312423610

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=c0 MxPwr=  0mA

I:  If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 3 Cls=06(still) Sub=01 Prot=01 Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=04(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS=  64 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=85(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=16ms

```

emerge info

```
Portage 2.0.50-r8 (default-x86-2004.0, gcc-3.3.3, glibc-2.3.3.20040420-r0, 2.6.5-gentoo-r1)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+

Gentoo Base System version 1.4.16

Autoconf: sys-devel/autoconf-2.59-r3

Automake: sys-devel/automake-1.8.3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -falign-function=4 -falign-jumps=4 -falign-loops=1 -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -finline-functions"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

COMPILER="gcc3"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/xkb /usr/kde/2/share/config /usr/kde/3.2/share/config /usr/kde/3/share/config /usr/share/config /var/qmail/control"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/gconf /etc/terminfo /etc/env.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon-xp -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -falign-function=4 -falign-jumps=4 -falign-loops=1 -ftracer -fprefetch-loop-arrays -finline-functions"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="autoaddcvs ccache sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.oregonstate.edu http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X aalib alsa apm arts avi berkdb cdr crypt cups curl directfb dvd encode esd foomaticdb gdbm gif gphoto2 gpm gtk2 imlib jpeg kde libg++ libwww mad mikmod mmx motif mpeg mysql ncurses nls nvidia oggvorbis opengl oss pam pdflib perl png python qt quicktime readline ruby sdl slang spell ssl svga tcltk tcpd tiff truetype video_cards_nvidia x86 xine xml2 xmms xv xvid zlib"
```

/usr/src/linux/.config

```
CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_CLEAN_COMPILE=y

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_BROKEN_ON_SMP=y

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=14

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

CONFIG_MK7=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_3DNOW=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DEC_LOCK=y

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_SOFTWARE_SUSPEND=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BOOT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_INTERPRETER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PCI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

CONFIG_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_LEGACY_PROC=y

CONFIG_PCI_NAMES=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT=y

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=4096

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI=y

CONFIG_IDE_TASKFILE_IO=y

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_PCI_AUTO=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ADMA=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_AUTO=y

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

CONFIG_SCSI_QLA2XXX=y

CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_QUEUE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LIMIT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_IPRANGE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MAC=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_PKTTYPE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_MULTIPORT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_RECENT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_AH_ESP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_LENGTH=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TTL=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_HELPER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_STATE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_CONNTRACK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MATCH_OWNER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REDIRECT=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_NETMAP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_SAME=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_NAT_FTP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TOS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ECN=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_DSCP=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MARK=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_CLASSIFY=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_TCPMSS=m

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARPFILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_ARP_MANGLE=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_SIS900=y

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

CONFIG_SOUND_GAMEPORT=y

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS=y

CONFIG_LEGACY_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=m

CONFIG_AGP=y

CONFIG_AGP_SIS=y

CONFIG_I2C=m

CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV=m

CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X=m

CONFIG_I2C_SENSOR=m

CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87=m

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_PCI_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

CONFIG_BOOTSPLASH=y

CONFIG_SPEAKUP_DEFAULT="none"

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_MPU401_UART=m

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m

CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0=m

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_JBD=y

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS=y

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=m

CONFIG_FAT_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=m

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_FS=y

CONFIG_DEVFS_MOUNT=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

CONFIG_SMB_FS=m

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_PC=y
```

rc-update show

```
           alsasound | boot

             apache2 |      default

            bootmisc | boot

          bootsplash |

             checkfs | boot

           checkroot | boot

               clamd |

               clock | boot

         consolefont | boot

         crypto-loop |

               cupsd |      default

                cvsd |

          domainname |      default

              esound |

                famd |

                 gpm |

              hdparm |

            hostname | boot

             hotplug |

             keymaps | boot

                lisa |

               local |      default nonetwork

          localmount | boot

             modules | boot

               mysql |      default

            net.eth0 |      default

              net.lo | boot

            netmount |      default

                nscd |

          ntp-client |

                ntpd | boot

             numlock |

             portmap |

             postfix |

             proftpd |

             reslisa |

           rmnologin | boot

              rsyncd |

               samba |

              serial | boot

                sshd |      default

           syslog-ng |      default

             urandom | boot

          vixie-cron |      default

              webmin | boot

             winbind |

                 xdm |      default

                 xfs |
```

Last edited by scalded on Mon Jun 14, 2004 1:25 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hypnos

My Neuros works fine as a USB mass store.  The only differences between your setup and mine is that I have the SCSI and USB functionality as modules, not built into the kernel -- this way hotplug can deal with them.

----------

## scalded

Now I have SCSI and USB modules autoloading, and hotplug added to boot, but I still don't have any /dev/sd* files.  Do I need to run some sort of update for the scsi dev items?

Can someone with working usb-storage post their kernel config and /dev/modules.devfs? (or anything else that would be appropriate for the problem I'm having)

----------

## Hypnos

 *scalded wrote:*   

> Now I have SCSI and USB modules autoloading, and hotplug added to boot, but I still don't have any /dev/sd* files.  Do I need to run some sort of update for the scsi dev items?
> 
> Can someone with working usb-storage post their kernel config and /dev/modules.devfs? (or anything else that would be appropriate for the problem I'm having)

 

load the "usb_storage" and "sd_mod" modules in that order; if that doesn't work, what does dmesg say?

----------

## scalded

dmesg

```
Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@tundra) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Sun Jun 13 19:14:41 EDT 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000002fff0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff0000 - 000000002fff8000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000002fff8000 - 0000000030000000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffee0000 - 00000000fff00000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fffc0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

767MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 196592

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 192496 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 AMI                                       ) @ 0x000fa340

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x2fff0000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AMIINT SiS735XX 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000b) @ 0x2fff0030

ACPI: DSDT (v001    SiS      735 0x00000100 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hda5 video=vesafb:ywrap,mtrr vga=0x317

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order 12: 32768 bytes)

Detected 1660.102 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 774620k/786368k available (1727k kernel code, 10968k reserved, 677k data, 132k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 3284.99 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (ungzip failed); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 417k freed

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 64K (64 bytes/line), D cache 64K (64 bytes/line)

CPU: L2 Cache: 256K (64 bytes/line)

CPU:     After all inits, caps: 0383f9ff c1c3f9ff 00000000 00000020

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 2000+ stepping 02

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfdb01, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Edge set to Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

Uncovering SIS18 that hid as a SIS503 (compatible=1)

Enabling SiS 96x SMBus.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [URP2] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xc0000000, mapped to 0xf0807000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e9d0

vesafb: pmi: set display start = c00cea15, set palette = c00cea9a

vesafb: pmi: ports = b4c3 b503 ba03 c003 c103 c403 c503 c603 c703 c803 c903 cc03 ce03 cf03 d003 d103 d203 d303 d403 d503 da03 ff03 

vesafb: scrolling: ywrap using protected mode interface, yres_virtual=8192

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... silentjpeg size 213940 bytes, found (1024x768, 213892 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected SiS 735 chipset

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 690M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xd0000000

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 4096K size 1024 blocksize

sis900.c: v1.08.07 11/02/2003

eth0: Realtek RTL8201 PHY transceiver found at address 1.

eth0: Using transceiver found at address 1 as default

eth0: SiS 900 PCI Fast Ethernet at 0xd000, IRQ 11, 00:07:95:37:7d:04.

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

SIS5513: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:02.5

SIS5513: chipset revision 208

SIS5513: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

SIS5513: SiS735 ATA 100 (2nd gen) controller

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: WDC WD400BB-00DEA0, ATA DISK drive

hdb: ST34311A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: JLMS DVD-ROM LTD-166S, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: OPTORITE CD-RW CW4802, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 78165360 sectors (40020 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=65535/16/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 >

hdb: max request size: 128KiB

hdb: 8452080 sectors (4327 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=8944/15/63, UDMA(33)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1

hdc: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 8192 buckets, 64Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Couldn't find valid RAM disk image starting at 0.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 132k freed

Adding 1510100k swap on /dev/hda3.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda5, internal journal

SCSI subsystem initialized

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 [PCSPP,TRISTATE]

parport0: Printer, HEWLETT-PACKARD DESKJET 540

lp0: using parport0 (polling).

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: reset, control = 0x6ff

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: irq 5, pci mem f186b000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: root hub device address 1

usb usb1: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb1: Product: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.2

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 1-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 1-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 1-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 1-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 1-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 1-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: control 0x283 RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: hcca frame #0037

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.2: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: reset, control = 0x6ff

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: irq 11, pci mem f186d000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: root hub device address 1

usb usb2: new device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 1 default language ID 0x409

usb usb2: Product: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] USB 1.0 Controller (#2)

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:02.3

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

hub 2-0:1.0: unknown reserved power switching mode

hub 2-0:1.0: global over-current protection

hub 2-0:1.0: Port indicators are not supported

hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 2ms

hub 2-0:1.0: hub controller current requirement: 0mA

hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

hub 2-0:1.0: no over-current condition exists

hub 2-0:1.0: enabling power on all ports

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: created debug files

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI controller state

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: OHCI 1.0, with legacy support registers

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: control 0x283 RWC HCFS=operational CBSR=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: cmdstatus 0x00000 SOC=0

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: intrstatus 0x00000004 SF

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: intrenable 0x80000002 MIE WDH

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: hcca frame #0124

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.a 01000203 POTPGT=1 NPS NDP=3

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.b 00000000 PPCM=0000 DR=0000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.status 00000000

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [0] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [1] 0x00000100 PPS

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: roothub.portstatus [2] 0x00000100 PPS

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

i2c-sis96x version 1.0.0

sis96x smbus 0000:00:02.1: SiS96x SMBus base address: 0x0c00

i2c /dev entries driver

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49474 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

eth0: Media Link On 100mbps full-duplex 

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

...plugged in camera right here....

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00010101 CSC PPS CCS

hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 101, change 1, 12 Mb/s

hub 2-0:1.0: debounce: port 1: delay 100ms stable 4 status 0x101

ohci_hcd 0000:00:02.3: GetStatus roothub.portstatus [1] = 0x00100103 PRSC PPS PES CCS

usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

usb 2-1: new device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=3

drivers/usb/core/message.c: USB device number 2 default language ID 0x409

usb 2-1: Product: KODAK EasyShare CX4230 Zoom Digital Camera

usb 2-1: Manufacturer: Eastman Kodak Company

usb 2-1: SerialNumber: CX42312423610

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug

usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: usb_hotplug
```

lsmod

```
usb_storage            37056  0

ohci_hcd               27844  0

usbcore                98140  4 usb_storage,ohci_hcd

parport_pc             21888  1

lp                      8872  0

parport                34696  2 parport_pc,lp

dummy                   1860  0

sg                     29472  0

sr_mod                 13220  0

sd_mod                 16896  0

scsi_mod               66304  4 usb_storage,sg,sr_mod,sd_mod
```

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

```
# USB

usbcore

ohci-hcd

usb-storage

# SCSI

sg

scsi-mod

sd_mod

sr_mod
```

----------

## Hypnos

Seems to work ... can you mount the thing (will be in /dev/scsi ... blah blah).

----------

## scalded

that's the problem, I still don't have any scsi dev items.  It looks like I'll never get this thing working, thanks for the help anyway. 

```
tundra dev # ls -F /dev

MAKEDEV@   ptya2@  ptydc@  ptyr6@  ptyv0@  ptyya@       tty14@  ttyS0@  ttyd2@  ttyqc@  ttyu6@  ttyy0@

admmidi@   ptya3@  ptydd@  ptyr7@  ptyv1@  ptyyb@       tty15@  ttyS1@  ttyd3@  ttyqd@  ttyu7@  ttyy1@

adsp@      ptya4@  ptyde@  ptyr8@  ptyv2@  ptyyc@       tty16@  ttyS2@  ttyd4@  ttyqe@  ttyu8@  ttyy2@

adsp1@     ptya5@  ptydf@  ptyr9@  ptyv3@  ptyyd@       tty17@  ttyS3@  ttyd5@  ttyqf@  ttyu9@  ttyy3@

agpgart@   ptya6@  ptye0@  ptyra@  ptyv4@  ptyye@       tty18@  ttyS4@  ttyd6@  ttyr0@  ttyua@  ttyy4@

amidi@     ptya7@  ptye1@  ptyrb@  ptyv5@  ptyyf@       tty19@  ttyS5@  ttyd7@  ttyr1@  ttyub@  ttyy5@

audio@     ptya8@  ptye2@  ptyrc@  ptyv6@  ptyz0@       tty2@   ttyS6@  ttyd8@  ttyr2@  ttyuc@  ttyy6@

audio1@    ptya9@  ptye3@  ptyrd@  ptyv7@  ptyz1@       tty20@  ttyS7@  ttyd9@  ttyr3@  ttyud@  ttyy7@

cdrom@     ptyaa@  ptye4@  ptyre@  ptyv8@  ptyz2@       tty21@  ttya0@  ttyda@  ttyr4@  ttyue@  ttyy8@

cdroms/    ptyab@  ptye5@  ptyrf@  ptyv9@  ptyz3@       tty22@  ttya1@  ttydb@  ttyr5@  ttyuf@  ttyy9@

console    ptyac@  ptye6@  ptys0@  ptyva@  ptyz4@       tty23@  ttya2@  ttydc@  ttyr6@  ttyv0@  ttyya@

discs/     ptyad@  ptye7@  ptys1@  ptyvb@  ptyz5@       tty24@  ttya3@  ttydd@  ttyr7@  ttyv1@  ttyyb@

dmmidi@    ptyae@  ptye8@  ptys2@  ptyvc@  ptyz6@       tty25@  ttya4@  ttyde@  ttyr8@  ttyv2@  ttyyc@

dsp@       ptyaf@  ptye9@  ptys3@  ptyvd@  ptyz7@       tty26@  ttya5@  ttydf@  ttyr9@  ttyv3@  ttyyd@

dsp1@      ptyb0@  ptyea@  ptys4@  ptyve@  ptyz8@       tty27@  ttya6@  ttye0@  ttyra@  ttyv4@  ttyye@

dvd@       ptyb1@  ptyeb@  ptys5@  ptyvf@  ptyz9@       tty28@  ttya7@  ttye1@  ttyrb@  ttyv5@  ttyyf@

fb/        ptyb2@  ptyec@  ptys6@  ptyw0@  ptyza@       tty29@  ttya8@  ttye2@  ttyrc@  ttyv6@  ttyz0@

fb0@       ptyb3@  ptyed@  ptys7@  ptyw1@  ptyzb@       tty3@   ttya9@  ttye3@  ttyrd@  ttyv7@  ttyz1@

fd@        ptyb4@  ptyee@  ptys8@  ptyw2@  ptyzc@       tty30@  ttyaa@  ttye4@  ttyre@  ttyv8@  ttyz2@

floppy/    ptyb5@  ptyef@  ptys9@  ptyw3@  ptyzd@       tty31@  ttyab@  ttye5@  ttyrf@  ttyv9@  ttyz3@

full       ptyb6@  ptyp0@  ptysa@  ptyw4@  ptyze@       tty32@  ttyac@  ttye6@  ttys0@  ttyva@  ttyz4@

hda@       ptyb7@  ptyp1@  ptysb@  ptyw5@  ptyzf@       tty33@  ttyad@  ttye7@  ttys1@  ttyvb@  ttyz5@

hda1@      ptyb8@  ptyp2@  ptysc@  ptyw6@  ram0@        tty34@  ttyae@  ttye8@  ttys2@  ttyvc@  ttyz6@

hda2@      ptyb9@  ptyp3@  ptysd@  ptyw7@  ram1@        tty35@  ttyaf@  ttye9@  ttys3@  ttyvd@  ttyz7@

hda3@      ptyba@  ptyp4@  ptyse@  ptyw8@  ram10@       tty36@  ttyb0@  ttyea@  ttys4@  ttyve@  ttyz8@

hda4@      ptybb@  ptyp5@  ptysf@  ptyw9@  ram11@       tty37@  ttyb1@  ttyeb@  ttys5@  ttyvf@  ttyz9@

hda5@      ptybc@  ptyp6@  ptyt0@  ptywa@  ram12@       tty38@  ttyb2@  ttyec@  ttys6@  ttyw0@  ttyza@

hda6@      ptybd@  ptyp7@  ptyt1@  ptywb@  ram13@       tty39@  ttyb3@  ttyed@  ttys7@  ttyw1@  ttyzb@

hdb@       ptybe@  ptyp8@  ptyt2@  ptywc@  ram14@       tty4@   ttyb4@  ttyee@  ttys8@  ttyw2@  ttyzc@

hdb1@      ptybf@  ptyp9@  ptyt3@  ptywd@  ram15@       tty40@  ttyb5@  ttyef@  ttys9@  ttyw3@  ttyzd@

hdc@       ptyc0@  ptypa@  ptyt4@  ptywe@  ram2@        tty41@  ttyb6@  ttyp0@  ttysa@  ttyw4@  ttyze@

hdd@       ptyc1@  ptypb@  ptyt5@  ptywf@  ram3@        tty42@  ttyb7@  ttyp1@  ttysb@  ttyw5@  ttyzf@

i2c/       ptyc2@  ptypc@  ptyt6@  ptyx0@  ram4@        tty43@  ttyb8@  ttyp2@  ttysc@  ttyw6@  urandom

i2c-0@     ptyc3@  ptypd@  ptyt7@  ptyx1@  ram5@        tty44@  ttyb9@  ttyp3@  ttysd@  ttyw7@  usb/

ide/       ptyc4@  ptype@  ptyt8@  ptyx2@  ram6@        tty45@  ttyba@  ttyp4@  ttyse@  ttyw8@  usbmouse@

initctl|   ptyc5@  ptypf@  ptyt9@  ptyx3@  ram7@        tty46@  ttybb@  ttyp5@  ttysf@  ttyw9@  vc/

input/     ptyc6@  ptyq0@  ptyta@  ptyx4@  ram8@        tty47@  ttybc@  ttyp6@  ttyt0@  ttywa@  vcc/

kmem       ptyc7@  ptyq1@  ptytb@  ptyx5@  ram9@        tty48@  ttybd@  ttyp7@  ttyt1@  ttywb@  vcs@

kmsg       ptyc8@  ptyq2@  ptytc@  ptyx6@  random       tty49@  ttybe@  ttyp8@  ttyt2@  ttywc@  vcs1@

log=       ptyc9@  ptyq3@  ptytd@  ptyx7@  rd/          tty5@   ttybf@  ttyp9@  ttyt3@  ttywd@  vcs12@

lp0@       ptyca@  ptyq4@  ptyte@  ptyx8@  root@        tty50@  ttyc0@  ttypa@  ttyt4@  ttywe@  vcs2@

mem        ptycb@  ptyq5@  ptytf@  ptyx9@  scsi/        tty51@  ttyc1@  ttypb@  ttyt5@  ttywf@  vcs3@

midi@      ptycc@  ptyq6@  ptyu0@  ptyxa@  sequencer@   tty52@  ttyc2@  ttypc@  ttyt6@  ttyx0@  vcs4@

misc/      ptycd@  ptyq7@  ptyu1@  ptyxb@  sequencer2@  tty53@  ttyc3@  ttypd@  ttyt7@  ttyx1@  vcs5@

mixer@     ptyce@  ptyq8@  ptyu2@  ptyxc@  shm/         tty54@  ttyc4@  ttype@  ttyt8@  ttyx2@  vcs6@

mixer1@    ptycf@  ptyq9@  ptyu3@  ptyxd@  snd/         tty55@  ttyc5@  ttypf@  ttyt9@  ttyx3@  vcs7@

mouse@     ptyd0@  ptyqa@  ptyu4@  ptyxe@  sound/       tty56@  ttyc6@  ttyq0@  ttyta@  ttyx4@  vcsa0@

null       ptyd1@  ptyqb@  ptyu5@  ptyxf@  stderr@      tty57@  ttyc7@  ttyq1@  ttytb@  ttyx5@  vcsa1@

nvidia0    ptyd2@  ptyqc@  ptyu6@  ptyy0@  stdin@       tty58@  ttyc8@  ttyq2@  ttytc@  ttyx6@  vcsa12@

nvidiactl  ptyd3@  ptyqd@  ptyu7@  ptyy1@  stdout@      tty59@  ttyc9@  ttyq3@  ttytd@  ttyx7@  vcsa2@

port       ptyd4@  ptyqe@  ptyu8@  ptyy2@  tts/         tty6@   ttyca@  ttyq4@  ttyte@  ttyx8@  vcsa3@

printers/  ptyd5@  ptyqf@  ptyu9@  ptyy3@  tty          tty60@  ttycb@  ttyq5@  ttytf@  ttyx9@  vcsa4@

psaux@     ptyd6@  ptyr0@  ptyua@  ptyy4@  tty0@        tty61@  ttycc@  ttyq6@  ttyu0@  ttyxa@  vcsa5@

ptmx       ptyd7@  ptyr1@  ptyub@  ptyy5@  tty1@        tty62@  ttycd@  ttyq7@  ttyu1@  ttyxb@  vcsa6@

pts/       ptyd8@  ptyr2@  ptyuc@  ptyy6@  tty10@       tty63@  ttyce@  ttyq8@  ttyu2@  ttyxc@  vcsa7@

pty/       ptyd9@  ptyr3@  ptyud@  ptyy7@  tty11@       tty7@   ttycf@  ttyq9@  ttyu3@  ttyxd@  zero

ptya0@     ptyda@  ptyr4@  ptyue@  ptyy8@  tty12@       tty8@   ttyd0@  ttyqa@  ttyu4@  ttyxe@

ptya1@     ptydb@  ptyr5@  ptyuf@  ptyy9@  tty13@       tty9@   ttyd1@  ttyqb@  ttyu5@  ttyxf@

tundra dev # ls -la scsi/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Dec 31  1969 ./

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Dec 31  1969 ../

tundra dev # ls -la usb/

total 0

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Dec 31  1969 ./

drwxr-xr-x  1 root root 0 Dec 31  1969 ../

tundra dev # cat /etc/mtab

/dev/hda5 / ext3 rw,noatime 0 0

none /dev devfs rw 0 0

none /proc proc rw 0 0

none /sys sysfs rw 0 0

none /dev/pts devpts rw 0 0

none /dev/shm tmpfs rw 0 0

/dev/hda6 /mnt/share vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,quiet,umask=002,gid=407 0 0

/dev/hdb1 /mnt/fat vfat rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,gid=407,umask=007 0 0

none /proc/bus/usb usbfs rw 0 0

```

----------

## Hypnos

"find /dev/scsi" gives for me

```
/dev/scsi/

/dev/scsi/host0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0

/dev/scsi/host0/bus0/target0/lun0/generic

/dev/scsi/host1

/dev/scsi/host1/bus0

/dev/scsi/host1/bus0/target0

/dev/scsi/host2

/dev/scsi/host2/bus0

/dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0

/dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0

/dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/disc

/dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/part1

/dev/scsi/host2/bus0/target0/lun0/generic

```

Is scsi_mod loaded?

----------

## scalded

yes

```
tundra dev # lsmod | grep scsi_mod

scsi_mod               66304  4 usb_storage,sg,sr_mod,sd_mod

tundra dev # find /dev/scsi

/dev/scsi
```

i'm assuming there's something blocking scsi from being detected, or is there something I need to do with hotplug other than adding it to rc boot level?

I read another post that said to run cdrecord -scanbus, but it doesn't do much for me.

```
tundra sg # cdrecord -scanbus

Cdrecord-Clone 2.01a28 (i686-pc-linux-gnu) Copyright (C) 1995-2004 Jörg Schilling

cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/pg*'. Cannot open SCSI driver.

cdrecord: For possible targets try 'cdrecord -scanbus'. Make sure you are root.

cdrecord: For possible transport specifiers try 'cdrecord dev=help'.
```

Last edited by scalded on Mon Jun 14, 2004 4:26 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Hypnos

Some last ditch suggestions:

* restart hotplug

* reboot

* load sr_mod

----------

## scalded

Well, no dice then.  I guess I'll have to postpone converting to linux completely.

----------

## hotwok

are you sure that cam works as usb storage? i think all kodak cams uses PTP, but im not sure. check if its supported by gphoto

----------

## scalded

Agh, I can't believe I didn't try that earlier, I even had the package installed already  :Mad: 

gphoto2 works pretty well, but my camera times out after 2 minutes when i plug in the usb cord.  It works well enough for now.  :Smile: 

Thanks hotwok, hypnos.

----------

## paul138

So what was the answer? Let's not make this another one of those [solved] but no real answer threads   :Very Happy: 

----------

## monicajae

 *paul138 wrote:*   

> So what was the answer? Let's not make this another one of those [solved] but no real answer threads  

 

YES!!   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

----------

## insano

I believe the answer was to use gphoto to automagically read from the camera (rather than manually configuring and mounting it).  At least this is what worked for me!

Insano

----------

## mario

 *insano wrote:*   

> I believe the answer was to use gphoto to automagically read from the camera (rather than manually configuring and mounting it).  At least this is what worked for me!
> 
> Insano

 

And how do you do that with mass storage?? the gphoto2 map doesn't contain an entry for mass storage devices, i think they're supposed to always be mounted

----------

## monicajae

 *mario wrote:*   

>  *insano wrote:*   I believe the answer was to use gphoto to automagically read from the camera (rather than manually configuring and mounting it).  At least this is what worked for me!
> 
> Insano 
> 
> the gphoto2 map doesn't contain an entry for mass storage devices, i think they're supposed to always be mounted

 

I think you're correct

----------

